# resolution changes to 800x600 after install



## unixorn (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi, I installed FreeBSD 12.0
During the installation process
the installer had the correct resolution (1920x1080), however after booting (having finished the installation) the resolution changed to 800x600. I tried typing
'gop list' at the loader prompt
And it sees the correct resolution.
When i type 'gop set 0' the correct resolution is applied, but when I reboot it's back to 800x600.
How can I permanently switch to 1920x1080?
(I am running a dell inspiron 153000, with a radeon m230 gpu).


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 29, 2019)

Changes made at the loader prompt are not permanent. Adding `gop set 0` to /boot/loader.rc.local should work.


----------



## unixorn (Apr 29, 2019)

Maxnix said:


> Changes made at the loader prompt are not permanent. Adding `gop set 0` to /boot/loader.rc.local should work.


That's the problem. I doesn't.
Further more, i found out how to boot it with the desired resolution.
When at the loader prompt, i set the gop to 0 and then type boot.
However i would like to make this process automatic.
Also, when i try to 'startx'
I get this:
'Fatal server error:
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices'
So i really don't know.


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 29, 2019)

You can try setting _kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1920x1080"_ in /boot/loader.conf. However, are you sure that KMS is enabled (modules are loaded at boot)? Form more infos look here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## unixorn (Apr 29, 2019)

Maxnix said:


> You can try setting _kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1920x1080"_ in /boot/loader.conf. However, are you sure that KMS is enabled (modules are loaded at boot)? Form more infos look here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


I tried adding that line and nothing.
I read up on the link you gave me (Thanks btw.) and also no luck.
I added my accounts to the video group and installed the drm-kmod
and again, no luck. I tried both the amdgpu and the radeonkms driver
and it didn't work. I really wonder what the cause of this is.
It's a good thing text browsers exist  like lynx for example. I'm gonna have to use the cli mode for now.
I tried running X -configure.
It gave me:
'Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (segmentation fault). Server aborting'
I played around a little bit and noticed that when i unload all the video drivers and type 'kldload amdgpu' I get a 'Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode' message and the system hangs and is unresponsive.
I don't know if this has anything to do, with the problem, but I thought it might.


----------



## unixorn (Apr 29, 2019)

Maxnix, thanks for you help, but i decided to install arch.
I think that FreeBSD is a great system, but simply not meant for desktops (or at least not all ).
Thanks again for your help though.


----------

